# The Cuckoo Spawner - Synodontis Multipunctatus



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Anybody into African catfish? I have a few synos in my tanks. Who knows about the cuckoo spawner? I know...but I want to see how many others do! Very interesting catfish.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have one that I got from Osiris, they are awesome. Fast little buggers, hard to get a good pic of them.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Incredibly fast guys more so when their smaller. Like pleco babies pleco babies seem like their invisible when they move so fast cant even see them. 

Just put them with a nice size fully adult colony of pea****************s/haps. Alot of people breed them with Sci. Fryeri, we have two huge colonies here, plan to order bunch of wild multi's sometime in the spring to add to the colony of fryeri to see what we can do for multi babies.

How large of group you got Rich?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have about 8 adult multis. Never have been able to spawn them. I was using Fire Haps as a host, and just switched them out with some Mosotos. We'll see what happens.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

they use serrogates to incubate the eggs


----------



## redzebra24 (Jul 19, 2006)

rich have you had any luck with these yet?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I used to have one. He was very cool used to do laps in the 450 like a mad man. His speed didnt save him from an ambush from an ornate. Miss that little guy.
ive also own/ed: eupterus, ocellifer, decorus, schoutedeni, petracola, robertsi.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Red,
I've had the host fish holding eggs...but I haven't found any multis. Lots of people have spawned them. But I'm more of a corie breeder. I just wanted to spawn the Multis (african catfish) because they are so cool. It's pretty bizarre how they spawn, so I wanted to see if I can do it.


----------



## redzebra24 (Jul 19, 2006)

yea remember i was trying a while back but my tank was too small? i sold a pair if the multies and am left with 1 pair, i still have host fry adn they have started to breed now


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

I have been breeding african cichlids for over 20 yrs now and I've been having luck with just a wild pair of multi's using wild Ngara Pea****************s as host, if you can believe that! Ngara males, especially wild-caught, are notoriously aggressive toward any other fish besides the spawning female getting anywhere near the spawning site. 
Good luck with yours Rich!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Tony,
I have some Peacoks I can try. I've tried 4 other types of host fish.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

No problem Rich, hope they spawn for you...very cool seeing the catfish larvae come out of a cichlid's mouth!


----------

